# 

## odaro

Gdybyście mieli do wyboru 3 n/w wiertarki kątowe to porównujące tylko  dane techniczne i nie patrząc na cenę to którą wiertarkę kątową byście wybrali

http://www.hitachi-narzedzia.pl/elek...&c=2&d=6&e=116

http://www.bosch-pt.pl/boptocs2-pl/R...5782/index.htm

http://www.makita.pl/index.php?page=katalog&produkt=37

Czy lepszy jest maksymalny moment obrotowy Hitachi 12Nm w porównaniu z 5,5Nm Boscha. 

Czy może lepsza będzie najniższa wysokość główki Makita która ma 66m przy 74mm Boscha i 84mm Hitachi. 

A teraz cena wie ktoś dlaczego Bosch jest prawie 2x droższy niż dwie pozostałe?

----------


## Charlie

bosch nie podaje mocy a to dla mnie najważniejsze.
Bierz hitachi - ma 500 W

----------


## ekimek

witam,
ja brałbym boscha, jest nie do zajechania. A cena jest wysoka bo niebieskie bosche to linia dla profesjonalistów (na budowy itp.), i mają bardzo długą żywotność. Co do hitachi to się  nie wypowiadam bo jestem fanem niebieskiego boscha  :wink:

----------


## odaro

> bosch nie podaje mocy a to dla mnie najważniejsze.
> Bierz hitachi - ma 500 W


Bosch
Wydajność nominalna	 400 W
Prędkość obrotowa bez obciążenia	1.100 min-1
Moc wyjściowa	170 W
Ciężar bez przewodu	1,6 kg
Nominalna prędkość obrotowa	750 min-1
Nominalny moment obrotowy	2,2 Nm
Maks. moment obrotowy	5,5 Nm
Zakres wierceń 	
Średnica wiercenia w aluminium	12 mm
Średnica wiercenia w drewnie	22 mm
Średnica wiercenia w stali	10 mm 

A jakie tak naprawdę ma znacznie moment obrotowy który jest największy w Htachi.

Mogę kupić te wiertarki w cenie 550zł i nie wiem na która mam się zdecydować.

Na teraz najbardziej mi odpowiada Makita z powodu najmniejszej wysokości główki.

----------


## krzyzu-belial

Jak dla mnie też seria profesjonalna Boscha jest najbardziej praktyczna i żywotna w stosunku do Makit i innych temu podobnych urządzeń.

----------


## prezes69

Hitachi i Hilti kiedys najpożadnejszy sprzęt.Makita nie słyszałem złych opini.Bosch w zestawieniach awaryjnosci statystycznie daleko w tyle.Jezeli bedzie uzywana amatorsko to kazda powinna dac radę.Mój typ Hitachi a potem Makita.

----------


## odaro

> Hitachi i Hilti kiedys najpożadnejszy sprzęt.Makita nie słyszałem złych opini.Bosch w zestawieniach awaryjnosci statystycznie daleko w tyle.Jezeli bedzie uzywana amatorsko to kazda powinna dac radę.Mój typ Hitachi a potem Makita.


Ale spróbujcie jeszcze uzasadnić dlaczego tak?   :smile: 

Dla mnie na pierwszym miejscu ma znacznie dostępności w trudno dostępnych miejscach a tu Makita chyba wypada najlepiej ale Hitachi też mocno kusi.

----------


## Charlie

> Hitachi i Hilti kiedys najpożadnejszy sprzęt.Makita nie słyszałem złych opini.Bosch w zestawieniach awaryjnosci statystycznie daleko w tyle.Jezeli bedzie uzywana amatorsko to kazda powinna dac radę.Mój typ Hitachi a potem Makita.


dokładnie

----------


## Charlie

> Napisał prezes69
> 
> Hitachi i Hilti kiedys najpożadnejszy sprzęt.Makita nie słyszałem złych opini.Bosch w zestawieniach awaryjnosci statystycznie daleko w tyle.Jezeli bedzie uzywana amatorsko to kazda powinna dac radę.Mój typ Hitachi a potem Makita.
> 
> 
> Ale spróbujcie jeszcze uzasadnić dlaczego tak?


ale jak - statystyki to sobie na jakiś forach znajdziesz.
każdy z nas cos tam uzytkuje, koledzy uzytkują coś innego i sie zbiera doświadczenia poprzez info..
W laboratorium to wszytskie wypadają the best ale na poligonie jakim jest budowa to zupełnie inna bajka.

----------


## daro31ie

> Gdybyście mieli do wyboru 3 n/w wiertarki kątowe to porównujące tylko  dane techniczne i nie patrząc na cenę to którą wiertarkę kątową byście wybrali
> 
> http://www.hitachi-narzedzia.pl/elek...&c=2&d=6&e=116
> 
> http://www.bosch-pt.pl/boptocs2-pl/R...5782/index.htm
> 
> http://www.makita.pl/index.php?page=katalog&produkt=37
> 
> Czy lepszy jest maksymalny moment obrotowy Hitachi 12Nm w porównaniu z 5,5Nm Boscha. 
> ...


Posiadam taka wiertarke kątową  firmy makita i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Niemniej jednak preferuje firme bosch (niebieską profesional) z wiadomych wzgledow- co niemiecki to........
Wszystkie te firmy produkuja narzędzia dobrej jakosci tylko nie mam pojecia czy w hitachi czy makicie jest podobnie jak w boschu ze inne sa dla profesjonalistow

pozdrawiam daro31ie

----------


## prezes69

Dla majterkowiczow polecam narzędzia firmy Power Up.W cenach około 100zl. dostajemy narzedzie które dobrze lezy w ręku,silnik pracuje jak w drozszych maszynach.Narzędzia mają diode które pokazuje nam kiedy nalezy wymienic szczotki.Gwarancja 2 lata.Moim zdaniem porównywalna z serią zielona Boscha lub Blackn & deckera,mają większą moc(przynajmniej tak piszą) a przy tym minimum  60 zł tansza.
Teść miał wiertarkę a na święta dostał od nas szlifierkę. 2 lata pracuje bez zarzutu, a używa ich sporo jak na majterkowicza.

http://www.allegro.pl/listing/search...&category=1536

----------


## compi

Odpowiem może niecałkiem na temat samej wiertarki kątowej, ale bardziej samych firm. Hitachi trzyma nadal poziom i pomimo produkcji w Japonii ma tanie, a czasem wręcz śmiesznie tanie podzespoły w razie awarii. Makita, której mam kilka elektronarzędzi, jest dla mnie na miejscu drugim. Bosch(niebieski) trzyma fason, ale w zależności od miejsca produkcji. I to wiem z najlepszego źródła jakim jest serwis. Szlifierka kątowa tej firmy stanęła już po dwóch tygodniach pracy (oczywiście nie ciągłej  :wink: ). Jeśli dzisiaj szukamy sprzętu pro to będzie to Hilti oraz Festo i Festtol. Są oczywiście jeszcze marki egzotyczne typu Protool z trzyletnią gwarancją, ale to nie półka  dla amatorki   :smile:  .

----------


## PeZet

Dla mnie pytanie jest bez sensu. Mam Hanseatic 750W. Cacuszko kupione w hipermarkecie za ok 160pln. Chodzi bez zarzutu już 5 lat. Nawet styków nie czyściłem (dostałem zapasowe w komplecie).
Jest nie do zdarcia, a jak się spali, kupię drugą. Taką samą.

----------


## compi

Autor pytania chce kupić sprzęt trochę wyższej klasy niż einhell, topex, eurotec czy inne hity z Mango. Jesli ma to pracować i być bezawaryjne to mu się nie dziwię. Nic by mnie bardziej nie wkurzyło jak awaria maszyny podczas pracy gdzieś u klienta lub choćby podczas budowy mojego domu kilkanaście km od najbliższego marketu. Oczywiście wszystko sie psuje, ale przyznajmy, że te marketowe wynalazki częściej.

----------


## prezes69

> Autor pytania chce kupić sprzęt trochę wyższej klasy niż einhell, topex, eurotec czy inne hity z Mango. Jesli ma to pracować i być bezawaryjne to mu się nie dziwię. Nic by mnie bardziej nie wkurzyło jak awaria maszyny podczas pracy gdzieś u klienta lub choćby podczas budowy mojego domu kilkanaście km od najbliższego marketu. Oczywiście wszystko sie psuje, ale przyznajmy, że te marketowe wynalazki częściej.


Się rozumie samo przez się!
Wszystko zależy od przeznaczenia danej maszyny,w tym wypadku chce kupic cos lepszego.

----------


## odaro

> Dla mnie pytanie jest bez sensu. Mam Hanseatic 750W. Cacuszko kupione w hipermarkecie za ok 160pln. Chodzi bez zarzutu już 5 lat. Nawet styków nie czyściłem (dostałem zapasowe w komplecie).
> Jest nie do zdarcia, a jak się spali, kupię drugą. Taką samą.



A widzisz u mnie na swojej budowie zarznąłem młoto-wiertarkę no name musiałem kupić szybko drugą tak wyszło że kupiłem Makita

http://www.makita.pl/index.php?page=katalog&produkt=9

i jestem nią zachwycony. Nie żałuje tych wydanych pieniędzy. 

Miałem okazję też używać taką samą młoto-wiertarkę ale Boscha i powiem że Makita o wiele lepiej mi pasuje. 

Dlatego warto pytać i posłuchać opinii innych.

----------


## leszeq

> widzisz u mnie na swojej budowie zarznąłem młoto-wiertarkę no name musiałem kupić szybko drugą tak wyszło że kupiłem Makita


I bardzo dobrze zrobiłeś! Miałem już u siebie w firmie wszystkie te marki, najlepiej i najdłużej sprawują sie narzędzia Makita.
Bosch - ciągły problem, największa awaryjność szczególnie włączników
Hitachi - Trochę lepsze, ale do Makity jeszcze daleko, w wiertarkach ciągle padnięty SDS
Makita - jeszcze żadnej nie zajeździłem  :big grin:

----------


## indoman

bosch 3 lata gwarancji

makita na firme tylko rok na paragon 2 lata

hitachi chyba ogolnie 2 lata.

pod wzgledem serwisu bosch na 1 miejscu.
nie wiem jak w innych modelach ale w boschu max. srednica 
wiertłą 10mm.

----------


## fenix2

Nie wiem czy to prawda ale słyszałem że Makita ma słaby serwis.

----------


## compi

Ja nie narzekam. Mam młotek pneum. Makity taki jednofunkcyjny, tylko wiercenie. Mam go od 98 roku. Jest niedozajechania. Przeszedł oczywiście dwa generalne serwisy za sporą kasę, ale ostatni był robiony rok temu i ani z serwisanetem, ani z częściami nie było kłopotu. Jedynie stary rodzaj uchwytu sds sprawił mały kłopot, ale poszło gładko. Te młotki do dzisiaj są w ofercie, a ich sukces polega na tym, że nie ma dodatkowych funkcji dłutowania czy wiercenia bez udaru. Lekki, silny i bezawaryjny. Tyle że kosztuje nie 300zł a prawie 1000  :smile: .

Aha, dodam tylko, że młotek zasuwa zawodowo. Nie leży w garażu  :smile: .

----------


## desmear

pracowałem kiedyś w niemieckiej ekpie obslugujacej targi w Hannoverze (najwiekszy teren wystawienniczy w Europie). Budowali stoiska, potem je burzyli, potem znowu budowali i tak przez cały rok. 
Kiedyś zapytałem ich dlaczego mają narzedzie  Makity a nie porzadnego BOSCHa.
wiecie jaka byla odpowiedź ?
najpierw śmiech a potem, że oni potrzebują narzędzia do ciężkiej bezawaryjnej pracy a nie do majsterkowania. kolor serii nie mial znaczenia.
jak na Niemców i ich mentalność (dobre bo niemieckie) to przekonali mnie i wierze im.

----------


## PeZet

> Dlatego warto pytać i posłuchać opinii innych.


Odaro,

zgadzam się z Tobą w 100%. Moja wypowiedź miała na celu wyłącznie przedstawienie opinii. Nie krytykuję decyzji, dorzucam jedynie swój punkt widzenia poparty własnymi doświadczeniami.   :Wink2:  

Wyszedłem poza zakreślone ramy pytania, bo a nuż... autorowi wątku... myśl wpadnie, sugestia...  

Pozdrawiam i życzę satysfakcji z podejmowanych decyzji.  :big grin:

----------


## fenix2

Uważam że nie można tez jednoznacznie rozdzielić ze Makita jest lepsza od Boscha czy odwrotnie. Dużo zależy też pewnie od konkretnego rodzaju urządzenia czy nawet modelu.

----------


## Sandacz

Jak najmniejsza"główka", jak największy moment wiercenia(wkręcania) i jak najlepsza cena (z tych trzech oczywiście) lub poszukaj jeszcze z Metabo, DeWalt, AEG

----------


## komendand

Bardzo ciekawe jest porównywanie co jest lepsze Bosch czy Makita. Sam nie jestem do końca przekonany, aczkolwiek z lekkim wskazaniem na Makitę. Z drugiej strony Bosch się psuje najczęściej bo Boscha jest najwięcej na rynku. Z tego co wiem to a propos wiertarek kątowych pojawiła się na rynku ciekawostka: http://www.bosch.info.pl/15741-GWB-1...ka-katowa.html czyli wiertarka kątowa akumulatorowa. Powiem szczerze, to jest to. Zwykle przy takich trudno dostępnych miejsc kabel jest dużym utrapieniem. Ja np. mocuję karnisze i często są jakieś wnęki i inne wiszące sufity i nie da się podejść niczym innym jak wiertarką kątową.

----------


## topperfecta

> Autor pytania chce kupić sprzęt trochę wyższej klasy niż einhell, topex, eurotec czy inne hity z Mango. Jesli ma to pracować i być bezawaryjne to mu się nie dziwię. Nic by mnie bardziej nie wkurzyło jak awaria maszyny podczas pracy gdzieś u klienta lub choćby podczas budowy mojego domu kilkanaście km od najbliższego marketu. Oczywiście wszystko sie psuje, ale przyznajmy, że te marketowe wynalazki częściej.


Jeżeli coś niezawodnego i profesjonalnego ( niestety drogie) to polecam to https://www.festool.pl/O_nas/Pobierz...I15_Impact.pdf

----------


## Karolos

Jeżeli chodzi o wiertarkę kątową to zdecydowanie MAKITA - (jakość i cena)
Nie ma lidera jeżeli chodzi o elektronarzędzia, jak ktoś wcześniej zauważył jest wiele czynników wpływających na klasę danego narzędzia.
jedni producenci są lepsi w tym inni w tamtym.
Rozmowa o wyższości Świąt ......
Makita zdecydowanie.
+ do tego narzędzia do drewna i wkrętarki.

----------

